

Rough startup year for Envolve - mayop100
http://www.envolve.com/blog/2011/01/were-glad-2010-is-over-hello-2011/

======
christopherslee
Crazy.

Glad to hear that you were able to give back to a very needy community in need
on your vacation. As opposed to say, buying a car and naming it after
yourself.

Can you provide any numbers or statistics on conversion from free to paid?
Given there are people on both sides of the fence, do you think it's better to
start as paid versions only, or is it better to absorb the cost of the free
users and hope they later convert to premium?

~~~
mayop100
I'd rather not share conversion numbers just yet. I would say though that the
free plan is definitely a good thing for us. We originally tried to make it
harder to find, and found it actually hurt our conversion. I think an obvious
free plan sends the message "we're confident in our product and we know you're
going to want to upgrade."

------
justinchen
Wow, that is an amazing year. Congrats on making such great progress in the
face of adversity.

